
Apple’s self-inflicted naming dilemma - okket
http://kensegall.com/2016/09/apples-self-inflicted-naming-dilemma/
======
PaulHoule
Who cares?

If you name enough things any naming scheme will break down. Good thinking
delays the inevitable but does not stop it.

